# Leona's pooch test.



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure she's open. She's shown "in heat" behavior every 2 to 3 weeks as is her norm. If she is bred, she'd be due May 8th, so 2 weeks from now. She'd be a FF. 

I'm attaching a pic of her rear before any buck exposure, in case that's helpful. The other two pictures are of her today.

Thoughts?

Oh, and she is a chubby girl. Always has been. Very easy keeper.  She was thinner in the before picture because it was summer.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Danielle she looks bred to me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can they be bred and still seem like they come into heat consistently? Flagging, discharge, bucky behavior every 2/3 weeks?

Oh gosh if she's bred I've got to pull my kit back out.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I had a doe who I never thought was pregnant since she was always acting as if she was in heat. I guess it was just pregnancy hormones! She had two healthy does 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GUYS

SOMEONE TELL ME SHE'S NOT PREGNANT. 

I am freaking out over here. :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like a bag developing to me..........


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Got some better pictures.

Her udder actually has been like that since she was 2 months (on and off, depending on her weight), but I'm still open to opinions. Maybe I'm just in denial. :laugh:

Still think with the new pics? Took it with a camera this time.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She Looks VERY pregnant to me! Some does come into heat throughout their whole pregnancy, it has something to do with hormones.
And come on, is it THAT hard to pull your kidding kit back out?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's not the kidding kit that's the problem, I haven't mentally prepared myself or fed her right for kidding because she came back into heat! :shock:

Does she really look pregnant to you guys? Not just fat? AHHHHHHH~ :dazed:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

In the second pic down from the top, you can see how her right side sticks out more and Hangs lower then the left side. 
Her pooch is shriveled and her anus looks puffier, which also points toward her being preggo.
So yeah, IMO she's pregnant .
Oh and btw I was just teasing you earlier, I would be shocked as well


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some of my other does who aren't freshened have right sides that hang low like that (her dam, and Gypsy) but not as wide as her. Then again they aren't as chubby as she is ... *deep breaths* I guess we'll have to see! I would have thought she'd have an udder by now. I poked and there's no udder started, but I guess each goat fills at different rates.

She's getting about 2 cups of alfalfa pellets a day ... I may up her a tiiiiny bit for calcium and offer raspberry tea at night.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol Danielle I did this with a doe last year. Yes I think you are very much in denial. I have doe that will mount and stand no matter how what.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...she still looks bred to me too..........curious to see how it pans out.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

ASDFGHJKL

Watch, either I'll be all "PSHHH she's not bred," and she'll pop babies out, or I'll freak out and get ready for kids, and she won't be bred. :laugh: :cheers:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The doe I went into denial with had quads. Lol and you were the first to respond! Consider me returning the favor in helping you cope with doe denial...

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/i-think-im-denial-142205/


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Threehavens, I'd rather be the first!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> The doe I went into denial with had quads. Lol and you were the first to respond! Consider me returning the favor in helping you cope with doe denial...
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/i-think-im-denial-142205/


:ROFL: :ROFL: :shades:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> The doe I went into denial with had quads. Lol and you were the first to respond! Consider me returning the favor in helping you cope with doe denial...
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/i-think-im-denial-142205/


Oh my word ...

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::dazed::coffee2:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

uhh....I vote maybe bred. I have a bred doe with a back end that looks like that. even today, and she's due in just over a month.

maybe feeding less will mean smaller babies! so easier delivery! (silver lining.....)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

BUTBUTBUT

SHE DOESN'T HAVE AN UDDER

AND ...

and








aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ray:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

she looks super pregnant to me. her rear end is very poochy to. but my doe had a poochy back end weeks before she fiannly kidded. her looks like it still has to grow alot to.:ROFL::dazed:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

But she IS starting an udder. Her escutcheon is filling in.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Who knows, maybe she'll bag up like 10 min before kidding starts.....
You still got time!
Dude, just let it happen...


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I for one am enjoying this whole thread immensely! Just gonna sit back and wait for your babies over here! :baby: :coffee2::lol: :-D


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Um Yeah, Danielle.....what's 2 more kids? Or four....:lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I DON'T SEE THE UDDER. I swear I won't be convinced until she pops kids out (or doesn't).

Siiigh.

Think pink. :girl::girl:

:help:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, you are STUBBORN! I hope she pops out kids just to blow you mind!! Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*dejected sob*


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Ive got some popcorn just laughing at your denial  haha i hope she blows your mind good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Theatrics aside, thank you all for your answers. At least now I'll be watching her more closely ... hopefully in another week I'll know for sure.

I've never had a doe that had me guessing this bad!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is what I mean, though. First pic is her at 2 months, second pic is her today. The udder and pooch look the same to me.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

:baby:
:baby:
:baby:

And you will be like:stars:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Her pooch looks smaller and more shriveled to me...And idk if it's just the pic, but her teats look bigger in the second pic as well.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well she's 2 years old as apposed to 2 months old in the second pic, so that could be why her teats are bigger.

I'm going to be on pins and needles now. 

LEONA I'M SORRY IF I'VE NEGLECTED YOUR PREGNANCY CARE


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't wait to stop looking at pictures of her pooch, and see the pictures of what is going to come out of it!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Especially with the side by side pics. Not only can I see her escutcheon filling her teats are bigger too!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

NOOOO SHE WAS 2 MONTHS OLD OF COURSE HER TEATS ARE GOING TO BE BIGGER

You are supposed to be like "Oh yea you're right she's just fat. Don't have a panic attack."

:hammer::hammer:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, deep breaths...everything will be..just fine...and you might...be getting babies!
Feel better now?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Danielle its going to be OK! Don't have a panic attack. Leona is going to have BEAUTIFUL kids.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Do I get to name one?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

HerdQueen said:


> Do I get to name one?


If you can convince her that Leona's pregnant, you deserve to KEEP one of the kids!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wanna bet Danielle is out in the goat pen trying to feel for kids kicking?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Haha, that's exactly what I was thinking!

She's probably like "Im SO SORRY Leona, why didn't you TELL me you were pregnant??!! " lol!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How many do you think is in there?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm guessing twins, she looks big enough for triplets but ThreeHavens said she's fat so...or she's REALLY fat and only has one kid in there.
But I say twins


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to say, she looks bred to me too Danielle.. :/ sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear! But hopefully she gives you some doe kids!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

thinking pink for ya i hope she is pregnant just to be funny. but keep us posted i want to know what happens;-):kidred::girl::girl: i hope there is two just the perfect amount also is she a first timer that would change it alot


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> Do I get to name one?


If this girl is pregnant you can name a kid.



HerdQueen said:


> Wanna bet Danielle is out in the goat pen trying to feel for kids kicking?


Actually

Yes.



canyontrailgoats said:


> Haha, that's exactly what I was thinking!
> 
> She's probably like "Im SO SORRY Leona, why didn't you TELL me you were pregnant??!! " lol!


And I did say this too. Even though I STILL can't believe it. Fully.



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have to say, she looks bred to me too Danielle.. :/ sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear! But hopefully she gives you some doe kids!


SKYLA.

YOU WERE MY LAST HOPE.

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How convinced are you guys? Would you be REALLY surprised if she was open?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

yes i would be shocked if she wasnt pregnant


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would be flabbergasted!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Did you feel them kicking?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No kicking. I've actually checked her several times because of how wide she is and I never felt anything clear.

I need a hug.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

:hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you! 

It'll be okay if she is, I just don't feel ready. :laugh: And I've been a bit busy with one of my kids lately, but at least the other kids will be older and pretty easy by then. I'll be able to really concentrate on her. I just get so stressed about kiddings and I thought this season was over! :laugh: :cheers: 

I'm still going to wait for an udder. When I see an udder I'll admit defeat. Until then I'm not entirely convinced.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh: I hate to say it, but I agree with the others.  :hug: :lol:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

have you seen any discharge yet at all. im so sorry im sure she will have her babies ( if there is any ) just fine and they will nurse off her easy and you will be happy no worriesarty:;-)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh gosh. Not even one person thinks she's just fat?

Just me?

...

*rings up the phone*

Hello, doctor I would like to prescribe myself to the psychiatric ward please I think I need a padded cell.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Need some therapy Danielle? :lol: Let's get Leslie over here then... :chin:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

hey you never know i have a wether and he looks like he is reday for five babies im not kidding he is the biggest goat i have ever seen


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GoatGirlZ said:


> have you seen any discharge yet at all. im so sorry im sure she will have her babies ( if there is any ) just fine and they will nurse off her easy and you will be happy no worriesarty:;-)


No discharge other than a little bit during what I thought was a heat.

Thank you for the encouragement! That actually made me feel much better. Just thinking of it is making my head spin ... I'll have to figure out where to house everyone ... clean the kidding room again ... more sleepless nights. :hammer:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

So it COULD be just fat


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

YES, thank you. :laugh: :laugh: 

I'm going to be watching her SO close tomorrow. "Leona ... Leona are you hiding something from me?? LEONA WHY. WHY, LEONA."


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry girl :laugh: 
Hopefully we are all wrong and she isn't bred  :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Naw, it'll be fine either way. I just want a good delivery and healthy babies.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

so this is totally off topic but quick qustion what is every body saying when they say this and this goat is an FF:chin:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

First freshener - meaning it would be her first time kidding.

And hey, what do *I* win if I'm right and she's not pregnant, huh??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> First freshener - meaning it would be her first time kidding.
> 
> And hey, what do *I* win if I'm right and she's not pregnant, huh??


A nice peaceful weekend at a spa  and your taking me with you! Lol!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

the joy of being right? we will have to come up with somthing better:chin::question:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

just one more unrelated question what is your favorite breed of goat?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A nice peaceful weekend at a spa  and your taking me with you! Lol!


I think I'll do this even if I'm wrong. :laugh:

My favorite breed of goat is Nigerian Dwarf - I've had experience with Lamanchas to, but the Nigerians rule my heart.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> And hey, what do *I* win if I'm right and she's not pregnant, huh??


Are you kidding? ( no pun intended there :ROFL: ) Do you know how many "I told you so's" you're going to get to deal out?!?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

i have never owned a nigerian or a pygmy just lamancha boer saanen and fir me it probably goes saanen my first milk goat ( died yesterday :tear then boer then lamancha, i am looking to expand the herd though so maybe the nigerrien might come next


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> I think I'll do this even if I'm wrong. :laugh:
> 
> My favorite breed of goat is Nigerian Dwarf - I've had experience with Lamanchas to, but the Nigerians rule my heart.


And take me with you?! :lol: 
Oh a spa trip sounds nice right about now! I've still yet to take a nice relaxing bath!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If I'm wrong I will crochet a kid sweater for you to use next kidding season.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry that should have said _*IF*_yep its a pretty,big IF


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And take me with you?! :lol:
> Oh a spa trip sounds nice right about now! I've still yet to take a nice relaxing bath!


I would love to take you with me! I think we both deserve it, lol!



HerdQueen said:


> If I'm wrong I will crochet a kid sweater for you to use next kidding season.


You are so on. But at this point I'm /almost/ half hoping she's pregnant ... I'm just so used to thinking she's not pregnant it's hard for me to accept! Shouldn't she have a real udder started by now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I agreed 

My Gingersnap barely had an udder he whole time! I was second guessing her for 4 out if her 5 months lol! Till I felt kids kick!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well that's just PEACHY isn't it. :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

how is leona doing. any udder


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, are you ready for quintuplet bucklings, Danielle?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am going to go against the grain and say she doesnt look bred to me. Shes not elongating or relaxing in her whooha at all, and her udder hasn't changed one bit in any of the photos. I could be entirely wrong though!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Danielle, IF u win, you get to say "I told you so!" to all of us. Isn't that prize enough??

There's been a few people who have said their does didn't make an udder until kidding time (Lacie was one of them). So Leona still has time..... Lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Watch she will kid and then have the BIGGEST ff udder you have ever had!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Well, are you ready for quintuplet bucklings, Danielle?


No you too! And BUCKLINGS! This betrayal is more than I can take. 



audrey said:


> I am going to go against the grain and say she doesnt look bred to me. Shes not elongating or relaxing in her whooha at all, and her udder hasn't changed one bit in any of the photos. I could be entirely wrong though!


This is what I originally thought too, but watching her waddle around, I just don't know anymore. :laugh: But thank you for sticking up with me. 



HerdQueen said:


> Watch she will kid and then have the BIGGEST ff udder you have ever had!


I expect her to be a very good milker ... she has the lines for it.

I felt her tummy again today and I just don't know if I'm feeling anything, or if it's my imagination at this point. One of our wethers is infatuated with her, which could mean he just likes her, or it could be hormones. I don't know!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe this is just a hurry up and wait situation? give her some red raspberry leaves to help (won't hurt if she's open).


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sat out and watched her for awhile, still can't feel anything clear in her stomach. She was laying down, groaning, and looking at her stomach a bit. That concerned me so I tried to burp her but she doesn't seem bloated. She got annoyed at me and stood up to eat some hay. :laugh: She could have just had a full stomach. :shrug:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

this is starting to confuse me! i dont know if she is pregnangt she might be she might not be. but that wether i was telling you about when he walks he waddles so i wounldt put everything on her waddling i think iw ill be surprised if she is pregnant and if she isnt:!::thinking::crazy:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

this goat should either get busy kidding or get busy losing some wait so we dont think she is pregnent


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just started giving her raspberry, just in case. I think at this point it's going to be the "wait and see" game. Or the "weight and see" game. :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You've got my mom feeling for kids now too, lol! Nothing yet.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Why don't you just end the suspense and do a pregnancy test? Some of us may not survive the "wait and see" game!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe there is to many in there to have room to kick


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Because by the time I got the results back, I would probably know one way or another ... she'd probably have discharge, udder, behavioral changes. I'll be looking for that next week.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

man i hope that goat is pregnant after all this trouble:GAAH:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I'd be so tickled if she wasn't. :laugh: I'm really anxious to see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I could go either way on this Danielle. I've seen her and I have does due around the same time with little to no udder but just enough if you feel you know they are bred.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ehhh!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> I could go either way on this Danielle. I've seen her and I have does due around the same time with little to no udder but just enough if you feel you know they are bred.


It would be so crazy if she was. I upped her alfalfa pellets to be safe and am giving her raspberry in the PM. She groans when laying down but I feel like that's just her ... or it could be I'm thinking it's just her because I've thought she wasn't bred this whole time. :shrug: :laugh:

There aren't any clear signs either way.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

This is shaping up to be an episode of I didn't know I was pregnant on TLC. Keep her away from toilets they always give birth on the toilet... Lol

She's a little young to be groaning without being pregnant. No matter how fat. That means she has internal pressure and if that's the case and she isn't pregnant she needs to be on a diet...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh trust me, I know. She's getting grass hay and a bit of alfalfa pellets, that's it. No grain at all. I can't take out the alfalfa pellets because if she's pregnant, she needs the calcium. No one is fat but her. She is the easiest of easy keepers. 

Her momma was the same way before I bred her. Would groan even when not bred, I think. Hard to remember way back, lol!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If she's pregnant then she'll lose the extra weight quickly, versus just being fat. Another reason to want her pregnant  .


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

i think groaning can just be fat sontines like my wether he groans when he lies down and im pretty sure he is not pregnant. (or he is a weird muntant goat:-()


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Danielle what's your theme this year? I wanna think of kid names....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GoatGirlZ said:


> i think groaning can just be fat sontines like my wether he groans when he lies down and im pretty sure he is not pregnant. (or he is a weird muntant goat:-()


LOL!!



HerdQueen said:


> Danielle what's your theme this year? I wanna think of kid names....


This year's theme turned into Disney character names, with a few exceptions. Mostly the animated cartoons (Pinocchio and Bambi are two of our kids).


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, girls would be easy: princess names! Not sure on the boys though....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could do Smurfs for the boys :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Three Havens Hakuna Matata






It means no worries, just like you should have no worries!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Now try to get that out of your head the rest of the night! Your going to go to sleep humming it!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

So has anyone seen the new Disney movie frozen thats what my theme was this year my three boys were Olaf Sven and kristoph


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yes and LOVED it!! 
We had an Olaf and Sven LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> Three Havens Hakuna Matata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right of course. I even just finished reading the Bible chapter on Jesus calming the storm. It was like God saying, "Danielle. I'm the one in charge, it's okay to relax. No, really. Please relax. You're giving yourself an ulcer and that never ends well."

And that would be the cutest name ever.



GoatGirlZ said:


> So has anyone seen the new Disney movie frozen thats what my theme was this year my three boys were Olaf Sven and kristoph


LOVE, LOOOOOVE that movie. I'm seeing a lot of kids named after "Frozen" this year.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> Now try to get that out of your head the rest of the night! Your going to go to sleep humming it!


Hakuna Mata-ta-ta....ah-ooooo! :lol:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I have seen that movie ten times and I'm sad i didn't have any girls this year so no Anna and elsa


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL Erica!!! I didn't know I was pregnant!!!! LOL

I'm not sure if these are all disney movies but there's Nemo, Gru (Despicable Me), Sully (Monsters Inc), Shrek, Prince Charming, Beast (did he have a human name?), John Smith, Dumbo, Thumper, Mickey, Donald, Pluto, Goofy...those are all the boy disney characters I can think of....


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

How is your girl any signs of for sure pregnancy?????  come on leona


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

What's her udder look like today?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Remember Leona your pregnant you can do this start building up an udder and then u can have your babies


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Well possibly pregnant


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GoatGirlZ said:


> How is your girl any signs of for sure pregnancy?????  come on leona


No, no for sure signs. I upped her alfalfa pellets (because if she is pregnant, the last thing I want is her doing into labor with no calcium in her system ... I went through that before and it was horrible) so she's a bit fatter, but nothing else. :laugh:



HerdQueen said:


> What's her udder look like today?


No udder. She's not fuzzy back there so I can see everything ... she has two teats sticking out of her tummy, nothing developing, not even mammary tissue (I poked to make sure).

I have been feeling her stomach like crazy, though. She is WIDE and it does make me wonder and second guess myself, lol!! Other than a burp, I haven't felt any obvious movements. It's hard to say.

At this point ... I think I'll be disappointed if there are no kids.  :laugh:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Pictures? We need to see that baby belly blossom!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll see if I can get some and post them tonight.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here comes a ton of pictures! Thoughts? If she is pregnant, she would be 10 days away from 145. If she's just chubby ... well, she's just chubby. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure... :/ lol! Soo confusing! Maybe try the ruin and bleach test??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*urine


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What is the recipe for that again?

And I would have to follow the poor thing around until she peed wouldn't I? XD


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Theres a bleach test for the goats? Cool


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I forget... Search it on here and see... I think I wrote it down before, but I lost it.. LOL!

ROFL! Yah.. :/ and you know she like won't pee! LOL!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If I can remember correctly, you add 2ccs of urine to 1/2 c of bleach. If it fizzes a lot then they're supposedly preggo.

There's also a pinesol test, you add some urine to the pinesol and if it changes color she's preggo. I've never tried that one!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hardly catch this girl peeing as she is! Of course now every time I go out without the bleach, she'll be squatting to pee. :laugh: Goats ...

I think I'll be surprised whether she's pregnant or not!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I thought that was only for humans lol. They should just.make a pee test for goats hell make it a whole lot easier for everyone bahaha


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I still say bred!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

And I still agree with herdqueen!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm really anxious to see. Wish I had a definite answer.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 2nd freshener that is doing the same thing. Nice big ol' baby belly absolutely no udder. She did the exact same thing as a ff. She bloomed into a really nice udder when she kidded. I think you will have the same thing happen to "fatty".


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe so! That would be pretty cool, granted all goes well. It would be our first kids out of Valentino. Max sired all the other kids born this year.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I really like Max he is a hunk!
hlala:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I don't know about my alpine either....lol.....pooch says yes, body says no.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Max turned into a stunner! And his kids are turning out really great; one of our keepers, Twinkles, especially looks like him. 

Val is such a nice guy too, though, with great genetics backing him up. We paired him with Leona in hopes of refining her.  

Augh, not knowing for sure is KILLING me!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't die, you'll miss Leona's kidding


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you keeping Hakuna Matata?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Don't die, you'll miss Leona's kidding


Meaning she'll kid without me? I hope she's an easy kidder -- first timers scare me!



HerdQueen said:


> Are you keeping Hakuna Matata?


That is a super cute name.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My ff has a little less than 4 weeks to go and no udder, I'm hoping it'll start to fill soon. Just like yours body and everything says yes but udder hasn't filled! Plus she has always been a tiny slim girl. Good luck! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Leona would only have a week ... I would think I'd see at least discharge, a handful of an udder, or that her right side would feel full. Her right side is very squishy.

Hope your girl kids beautifully for you!

Hope mine does too, whether that'll be within a week, or 5 months after another breeding, lol!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Does her stomach feel hard in front of her udder Danielle? If not all this teasing is probably for naught.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Does her stomach feel hard in front of her udder Danielle? If not all this teasing is probably for naught.


What am I feeling for? I gave her a gentle bump; her stomach feels the same as my other dry yearling ... but I may not be checking correctly.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I straddle my goats and push in on their left side and feel right in front of the udder pushing up. If it feels like taunt then that's what you are looking for


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks! I may try to check her again tonight when I separate the kids. I did notice yesterday that she was flagging and running around more (in heat behavior, I guess?) and seemed to have shrunk. Now that it's a rainy day she has her tummy back. :laugh: I'll try bumping her tonight but knowing Leona, she won't give me any clear answers methinks.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, I tried again to feel her the best I could. Good thing she's in "heat" right now because it makes her more tolerant, haha! She's squishy right in front of her teats but hard on her tummy (where the belly button is). I compared her to another open doe and she felt the same. Still can't feel anything in her right side but she doesn't stand for long.

Definitely on the fence. I'm halfway thinking not bred still ... but I'll be watching her real close when her due date comes along.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Buttercup has been flagging lately too....... :angel2:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> Buttercup has been flagging lately too....... :angel2:


Lol! Bee did too throughout her pregnancy so I know it's possible. But Leona always gets clingy and flags like crazy during her heats and she's acting just like that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just think she has a healthy rumen and some added weight due to being left dry for so long (they tend to put weight on) 

My does due this coming month love my buck. Will flag and pee for him but he shows no interest in them. Silly girls! 

Since she is showing signs of heat and you wanted to breed her for fall kidding will you be taking her to have a date tomorrow?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think we'll wait for the next heat. I want to be sure she's not pregnant before I expose her to the buck, I don't want to hurt the babies.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I to agree she is not pregnant if she has no udder yet and she is acting like she is on heat its a no go i do not think she is prego darn goat just keep us posted though just in case she is lregnant


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to continue to hope! But just in case she isnt iI need to get sweater making stuff together...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GoatGirlZ said:


> Yes I to agree she is not pregnant if she has no udder yet and she is acting like she is on heat its a no go i do not think she is prego darn goat just keep us posted though just in case she is lregnant


I'm starting to think that's probably the most likely thing.



HerdQueen said:


> I'm going to continue to hope! But just in case she isnt iI need to get sweater making stuff together...


Heheheh  BTW, if/when she finally does kid, I'll still let you name one.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sweet! I'm looking forward to it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Still no udder ... her tummy is wide but I don't see too much of a change ... no clear signs of being pregnant (kicks, discharge) yet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....can we see updated pics?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, pics would be nice!  .And have you tried the bleach test or any test yet?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> Here comes a ton of pictures! Thoughts? If she is pregnant, she would be 10 days away from 145. If she's just chubby ... well, she's just chubby. :laugh:


Looks the same as this.

EDIT: Whoops, didn't post the pics! Anyway, she looks the same as the pictures a few pages back.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Leona is HUGE today. I don't know if it's just her, or extra hay, or what. Still ZERO udder, and at this point if she's pregnant she would be 5 days away from kidding.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

It's probably all those kids she's hiding in there! Hopefully If she is pregnant her udder will fill right before delivering or right after. And if she isn't a diet might be needed 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still leaning towards no, because I have been feeling and feeling for kids ... nothing. And when I say no udder ... I mean there is not even flesh or extra skin there. Nothing. Her vulva isn't puffy either.

If she is pregnant, I am printing out a doe's code certificate for her and hanging it over the barn for all to see.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What month do you start feeling kids? I'm curious because I can't feel kids in my doe either, and I'm starting to think she's not preggo. Plus she isn't huge like Leona!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My doe is pregnant and I can't feel kids either but she's been confirmed with biotracking so I know she's pregnant. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Due in 5 days, no udder? I think its safe to say shes totally not pregnant.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm also starting to lean towards no, but there's something in the back of my mind that's telling me yes...just a feeling, you know?

I mean, there's zero udder which is odd for having only 5 days left plus you can't feel kids.

BUT, her pooch looks very preggo and her belly is really deep and low so she could be hiding a kid or two in there without you knowing. Plus her udder MIGHT fill in a day or even hours before kidding.

So anyways I'm still stuck at the maybe point, or no, or idk!!:shrug: :GAAH:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

audrey said:


> Due in 5 days, no udder? I think its safe to say shes totally not pregnant.


I'm thinking not. Such a big girl, though, lol! Once we're past the due date it'll be diet time.



canyontrailgoats said:


> I'm also starting to lean towards no, but there's something in the back of my mind that's telling me yes...just a feeling, you know?
> 
> I mean, there's zero udder which is odd for having only 5 days left plus you can't feel kids.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not saying definate no yet, but to me her pooch isn't puffy or pregnant at all ... very flat and small. Yet she is wide as a boat. I'm thinking really good rumen but we'll have to see.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Three days from her due date ... Leona was mysteriously slimmer today after having to wait an extra hour for her breakfast. :laugh: I'm still not 100%, but at this point with no change in pooch or udder, I think she has "food babies". :laugh:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Danielle, you are such a tease! I have just been kicking back waiting for you to say something along those lines, and you don't even include pictures!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is funny , Im sorry for laughing D :hugs: but you may be right about the "food babies" , lol. ::


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> Danielle, you are such a tease! I have just been kicking back waiting for you to say something along those lines, and you don't even include pictures!!!


Hehehe! I'll try to get pictures for you today.



Trickyroo said:


> Oh that is funny , Im sorry for laughing D :hugs: but you may be right about the "food babies" , lol. ::


It IS funny. TBH I am relieved. I know it's possible but I'm not ready for another set of kids just yet. :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder if you have the kidding stall ready anyway...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Hehehe! I'll try to get pictures for you today.
> 
> It IS funny. TBH I am relieved. I know it's possible but I'm not ready for another set of kids just yet. :lol:


You'll be fine regardless  :hug: This is so exciting though , lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> I wonder if you have the kidding stall ready anyway...


I've kept the stalls clean, but I usually have the girls kid in the big room with a friend or two there. Then they're moved to a smaller stall with their little bundles.  Right now I have Ginger's kids in one of the smaller stalls, and Bee's kids in the other ... I haven't put them together because Xena is so small I don't want her stuck with the bigger kids. Soooo, if Leona kids we'll have to figure out where everyone goes, lol!! I'll probably shut off the big room and make the hallway another kid room ...



Trickyroo said:


> You'll be fine regardless  :hug: This is so exciting though , lol.


Thanks, Laura! I know I will. :hug: Thanks for the vote of confidence. My anxiety's been back with a fury lately so I'm trying to breathe.

What's exciting, the thread? It is funny, I'm still watching her and waiting for her to pop when I'm not looking. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know your prepared  I just think its exciting to see if she kids or she has a cookie belly , lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahaha! True, true.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

any udder pics????


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I forgot the pictures, sorry guys! There really is no udder. There are teats sticking out of her belly, that is it. I even poked around the udder area to check -- no flesh at all developing. 
Her pooch is not loose or puffy like they usually get. Her stomach is absolutely enormous though, which is what's confusing me. Her right side is wide! Her left side is too of course. :lol:

I hope she lets us know soon!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmm , and she hasn't come back into heat that you know of ?
Strange…….I will fall over if you wake up to babies , lolol.
And when would be her due date again ? 
This is so funny , lol. These goats will drive us all mad sooner or later


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's the thing, she HAS come into consistent heat, at least I think she has. Every 2/3 weeks she'll flag and turn super lovey, which has always been how she acts in heat. But I've heard sometimes pregnant girls can do that?

Her due date would be March 8th, this Thursday.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe she's just extremely bloated xD my girls do come into '' heat'' while pregnant. But when they see the buck it's a no go. Except for one. I had her stand for a buck while she was 2 months pregnant. Goats don't always do what we expect them to do. But I've seen a doe not have her udder come in till after birth so that's always a possibility. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

No ofensce. STUPID GOAT!!!!! Just give us a sign!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmm , well I guess we will all be waiting till then and a few days after May 8th , lolol. Oh Leona , you have no idea how many people you have wondering about you , do you ? lolol. Or maybe she does know and is enjoying the heck out of it ,


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Laura, I feel like Leona is pretty smug about herself right about now. not only does she have her mommy on edge, she has about 30 people all across the world wondering what the heck is going on!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She is getting her honorary, "Ultimate Goat" badge, if she can only keep us double-guessing ourselves for a week past her due date. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> She is getting her honorary, "Ultimate Goat" badge, if she can only keep us double-guessing ourselves for a week past her due date. :laugh:


That is too funny , lol. :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Your right Ni , she is a smug little one isn't she , lol.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So..... Tomorrow is her due date and inquiring eyes want to see what she looks like!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , tomorrow we will either see babies or Leona will be going on a diet :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Whatcha gonna do Leona :laugh:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Shoot, I'd just pop out a baby or two. Diets are no fun, Leona!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I say have some babies Leona nobody enjoys a diet. I know im on one now and im so hungry for real food!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope she's pregnant, that would be awesome..and I bet Leona hopes so too, because looking at her size I'd say she loves her food lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My sister took the camera to class today so I didn't have the chance! Sorry guys! I'll write a note tomorrow and see what I can do for you. At this point nothing is definite, but I'm thinking it's diet time.   Who knows though, right? Only her and God. :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well???


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SIIIIIIGH OK OK OK I'm heading out and I'll take pictures right now. Be right back.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

❇biting nails in anticipation❇


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here ya go! Let me know what you think. If she is bred, today would be 145. She is a Nigerian Dwarf. Her dam usually kids around 144.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm starting to think your right Danielle.. I think she really may be open... :/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ya'll owe me fifty bucks. ;D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

And by bucks I mean dollars ... not the dreaded buck fairy.   :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I will continue to wait...

Careful what you wish for, She may just kid out a bunch of bucks(although probably not 50)...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you still think she is bred? I'm thinking not but I am watching her very closely.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: 
I'm so broke right now it's not even funny! LOL! But I'll send you a stinky buck  sorry, I don't have 50 of them though..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> I'm so broke right now it's not even funny! LOL! But I'll send you a stinky buck  sorry, I don't have 50 of them though..


*Sigh* Well, I guess he'll just have to do.   :hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have some nice bucks! More then I want I'll send a couple your way!

Danielle, honestly Im still saying bred. If I'm wrong well what's the worst thing that can happen I crochet a kid sweater? That's fine with me. I'll stitch Hakuna Matata on it and you will think of me everytime you put it on a kid.  And if she isn't open Leona and I can be on a diet together!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmmmm , I have no freakin idea Danielle :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pregnancy would be a great way for her to shed some poundage (wish it worked that way for humans).


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> I have some nice bucks! More then I want I'll send a couple your way!
> 
> Danielle, honestly Im still saying bred. If I'm wrong well what's the worst thing that can happen I crochet a kid sweater? That's fine with me. I'll stitch Hakuna Matata on it and you will think of me everytime you put it on a kid.  And if she isn't open Leona and I can be on a diet together!


Aw, I'm not going to make you make me anything if she's not pregnant. :laugh: I was just teasing. This has been fun and nerve-wracking all at the same time!



StaceyRosado said:


> Pregnancy would be a great way for her to shed some poundage (wish it worked that way for humans).


It would be. Do you think she is?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah I was thinking more along the lines if she were to get bred now that the pregnancy would help her loose the weight since her body would put it into growing the kids. 

No udder and going into heat are sure signs that she is not with kid


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You know I can't help but think that she's pregnant, She just looks so..pregnant. I'm honestly stumped at this point :/ .

If she ends up kidding, I'm never going by udder size and pooches again! I'll be blood testing for sure lol


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Any updates???


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nope. She's happy, slightly thinner today (had a later breakfast than normal), has no udder and is not loose or puffy in the pooch. I think I'm pretty sure at this point ... not bred.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

yep im defenitly saying NOT PREGNANT at this piont. Sorry leona diet time!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha ! She still may fool you , lol.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I was hoping for some kids to pop out! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She still has time...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still going to keep her alfalfa up until day 150. If she hasn't kidded, or at least shown some very clear signs by day 150, it's definately diet time, lol!!

I think this was a plot to get more alfalfa pellets on her part.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't blame her for that!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Who can? I'm on a diet too, and it's no fun. :laugh:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm supposed to be dieting, but I'm currently sitting on the couch eating sour cream and onion chips. They are the Herrs baked chips so that counts as diet food.


----------

